
Despite Trump Campaign Promise, Billionaires’ Tax Loophole Survives Again - shalmanese
https://www.propublica.org/article/despite-trump-campaign-promise-billionaires-tax-loophole-survives-again
======
hkmurakami
Tl;dr carried interest

